# More local storage on Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime



## happihappisong (Feb 24, 2016)

I read somewhere that you could program a Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime (which runs on Android OP) to use some of the MicroSD card as local storage, but it is difficult for me to gather all of the information I need because I only partially understand it. 

My problem is that the T-Mobile phone continues to re-download apps that I do not use, so I end up not having enough space to download larger apps. Once downloaded, I can store most of them on my SD card, but some of them do not work while on the SD card. 

I read that I could create a partition on my SD card that I could then add to the local storage space. Can anyone help me figure out how to do that?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

This can be connected to a "tail" on an app you've previously downloaded. If you remember when this started, you might ID the culprit.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Is this what your trying to achieve How-to: Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime: Manage the SD Card / External Storage


----------



## happihappisong (Feb 24, 2016)

No. I need more space before moving it to the SD card. Some are just bigger than the space T-Mobile gives me (they use up 7 gigs of just apps that re-install themselves.) Some programs don't work correctly on the SD card. I am more trying to do this: 
How to Increase Internal Memory of Phone using Link2SD



joeten said:


> Is this what your trying to achieve How-to: Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime: Manage the SD Card / External Storage


----------



## happihappisong (Feb 24, 2016)

No. That's easy. That's just moving things onto the SD card. I need more space before moving it to the SD card. Some things don't work correctly on the SD card. More like this:
How to Increase Internal Memory of Phone using Link2SD


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Is there a question as just quoting tells me nothing.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Keep in mind some apps just won't play well running from an sd card.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

happihappisong: After quoting, put you comment in the same post.


----------



## happihappisong (Feb 24, 2016)

Corday: I did. It didn't work though. I had to retype it a few times because it kept not working. Now I fixed it after I just added another comment. Thank you.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote first, then type.


----------



## happihappisong (Feb 24, 2016)

I did. It didn't work. I understand how this works. It did not work. That is why I had to go back to fix it.

Does anyone know the Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime enough to help me with this?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The MicroSD has up to 64GB on your unit (depends on what you bought). That said, you'll burn it up quickly if you use it for internal storage. Better just to continue deleting unwanted apps.


----------



## happihappisong (Feb 24, 2016)

I can't delete unwanted apps. As I have said, they re-install themselves.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

How to permanently delete unwanted apps | iOS, Android and Windows - How-To - PC Advisor


----------



## happihappisong (Feb 24, 2016)

That still does not answer my question. Please stop trying to change the subject. Does anyone know how to partition the SD card to add it to the device storage?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I've held off on a solution because I can't vouch for the 3rd party tools and your internal storage total at present with the apps where they are. You're on your own, but if you want to try it: How To Create Partition On SD Card


----------

